# Disney CEO: ESPN's standalone service won't arrive anytime soon



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Disney CEO: ESPN's standalone service won't arrive anytime soon*

(engadget.com) - If the rumblings of ESPN's standalone streaming service back in the fall got you all spun up, you may want to take a seat. Disney chairman and CEO Bob Iger tempered the excitement this week with statements that indicate a cable-free option for the sports network isn't part of any immediate plans....

Full Story Here


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a way to drop Disney networks.
I think all of them including ESPN are a rip off.


----------

